# My newest build what u think?



## macj1983 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is my new build I enjoy it hope u guys do 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I think it's liked buy it new renter


----------



## Tyrantula138 (Jun 25, 2012)

The skullin the top of the wall is a great addition. I think i might use that idea. Good stuff!


----------



## macj1983 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Jun 26, 2012)

Definitely very cool. Pissed I never thought of that.


----------



## philge (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks awesome! I'd be afraid that the T would close itself off in the skull though and never come out.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (Jun 26, 2012)

I did something similar for a split tank I'm working on now.  Except, since my skull piece is a candle holder and pretty heavy, I made a cast out of home-made play dough and poured some plaster of paris in.  Worked like a charm.  Pics will come as I work on it.  Just got done spraying foam in the second half.


----------



## macj1983 (Jun 27, 2012)

pnshmntMMA said:


> Definitely very cool. Pissed I never thought of that.


Lol thanks that's why we are all here to use each other ideals and knowledge


----------



## macj1983 (Jun 27, 2012)

nocturnalpulsem said:


> I did something similar for a split tank I'm working on now.  Except, since my skull piece is a candle holder and pretty heavy, I made a cast out of home-made play dough and poured some plaster of paris in.  Worked like a charm.  Pics will come as I work on it.  Just got done spraying foam in the second half.


Cool I like to see pics when done


----------



## Risky (Jul 13, 2012)

+1 on the skull.  I really like that!


----------

